# Desperate Crossing: Untold Story of the Mayflower



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 20, 2006)

Is anyone planning to see _Desperate Crossing: The Untold Story of the Mayflower_ on the History Channel? Thoughts?


----------



## PresReformed (Nov 20, 2006)

I kinda watched it last night. I listened to more of it than I watched. It was okay. They didn't speak much at all about the religion of the Pilgrims. When they got to the Mayflower Compact any reference to Christ or the Gospel was left out. They had modern Indians on there speaking as though they were there...very strange. It does cover a lot of the details of their voyage and settlement though, and the first Thanksgiving.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 20, 2006)

One of the threads on the History Channel discussion forum points out some of the historical revisionism in the show. That's a shame. 

I've always been fascinated by the story of the Pilgrims and their First Thanksgiving. I've been to Plimoth Plantation a number of times and walked the decks of the _Mayflower II_. I also make it a point to remember the first Protestant thanksgiving service in America which was held on June 30, 1564 in Florida by French Huguenots.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 20, 2006)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> One of the threads on the History Channel discussion forum points out some of the historical revisionism in the show. That's a shame.
> 
> I've always been fascinated by the story of the Pilgrims and their First Thanksgiving. I've been to Plimoth Plantation a number of times and walked the decks of the _Mayflower II_. I also make it a point to remember the first Protestant thanksgiving service in America which was held on June 30, 1564 in Florida by French Huguenots.


Probably would have been better if they put Jeanine Garafalo in it. 

By the way, I guess I have ancestors that were on that ship but I don't know anything more than that unfortunately. I need to track down my wife's cousin. They did a Genealogy of my grandfather's family (Littlefield) and traced it back to a family on the ship.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 21, 2006)

SemperFideles said:


> Probably would have been better if they put Jeanine Garafalo in it.
> 
> By the way, I guess I have ancestors that were on that ship but I don't know anything more than that unfortunately. I need to track down my wife's cousin. They did a Genealogy of my grandfather's family (Littlefield) and traced it back to a family on the ship.



I know what April showers bring, but I didn't know that Mayflowers brought...


----------



## caddy (Nov 21, 2006)

Where in Florida ? St Augustine ? 



VirginiaHuguenot said:


> One of the threads on the History Channel discussion forum points out some of the historical revisionism in the show. That's a shame.
> 
> I've always been fascinated by the story of the Pilgrims and their First Thanksgiving. I've been to Plimoth Plantation a number of times and walked the decks of the _Mayflower II_. I also make it a point to remember the first Protestant thanksgiving service in America which was held on June 30, 1564 in Florida by French Huguenots.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 21, 2006)

caddy said:


> Where in Florida ? St Augustine ?



The Huguenot thanksgiving of 1564 took place at Fort Caroline, near Jacksonville, Florida. 

You can read more about the Fort Caroline colony here, here and here.


----------

